# New case



## wallgood358 (Sep 22, 2006)

I currently own a Compaq Presario model Sr1230NX. It has an Amd Athlon Xp3200+ and an Asus A7V8X-La Mobo. I just recently Bought a matix Gamers case that has front, rear and side case fans and i am coming from a case that only had the rear case fan. How do i hook this into my mobo? I cannot find extra fan hookups other than the one single rear one.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

You can get an adapter that makes the 3 pin plug on the fan (which is what I'm assuming you have) a molex, which you can plug into the power supply.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Just make sure you have enough molex connectors coming out of the Power Supply. You may need to get a doubled-up cable that splits a single molex into two - this shouldn't be a problem in terms of load as fans do not take much power.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't really care for connecting them to the board anyway your better of going directly into the psu


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Most fans now have the 2 molex connectors so you dont loose a connection.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

carsey said:


> Most fans now have the 2 molex connectors so you dont loose a connection.


Is true. You can also 'piggy back' them, but I'd say not more than 3 on the same line.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

thers also specific fan molex plugs wich split one molex into 4 3pin fan hookups


----------

